# Cabin Rentals



## abraxas (Nov 11, 2008)

I do photos of mountain cabin rentals for one of my clients of the last 12 years.  They're nice people, and normally I just go in and do what I do and be done with it.  I did the following shots a few weeks ago and posted them on their web site.  A couple days later they give me a call and told me how nice they thought my work was.  No big deal, but times are tough and it's going to be getting tougher.  It's just nice to know that I have some solid support behind me.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 18, 2008)

well, holy smokes....  how did I miss this thread?

These are very nice.

Did you consider getting up higher for the shot of the deck?

I like the warmth of the room interiors.

-Pete


----------



## kundalini (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice digs and nice shots of them.

I imagine the call back from the owners was _encouraging._


----------



## abraxas (Nov 24, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> well, holy smokes....  how did I miss this thread?
> 
> These are very nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pete.  There were other homes if I were to have been higher up. The theme I try to stick with while shooting in the village is that no other cabins exist- ie: the subject is the only cabin in the woods.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 24, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Nice digs and nice shots of them.
> 
> I imagine the call back from the owners was _encouraging._



Thanks-- oh yeah.  I shoot for a rental company that rents out other people's weekend cabins.  Some owners sign up with this particular agency because they like my photos.  Within the first week that I posted these shots online the cabin recieved 5 bookings.  Another owner seen the shots and signed up also.

This one;






























There's a couple more bedrooms, but ...

In the deck shot on this one I got lower to hide homes and the street.  It was garbage day and giant cans were all along the side of the street. If you look through the opening on the left, you can see part of my wife's Jeep.

The exterior/front shot looks a bit weird on this, but the home to the left is hidden as well as the powerpole on the right and the garage next to me.

Up until about a month ago I was using my old Sony Mavica for shooting.  In my never-ending quest to do as little as possible I started leaving it at home and shooting with my d300 and 10-20 lens.  I've been shooting everything hdr for just about 2 years.  Using the d300 for work makes it easy to go shoot in the forest after.  I don't even have to change iso.  Everything is lo1. Just use natural light too.  I've done maybe 600 of the 2,000 homes in the town over the last 12 years (I do the same for real estate brokers). I've gotten used to the light throughout the year.

The money's probably encouragement enough, but it's nice getting those calls when I do good.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow that looks like heaven. I would love to live there. Beautiful shots!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 24, 2008)

I can see why these would sell a property to a prospective customer - can you get me a deal on a week in the autumn (must be when the leaves are turning though)


----------



## abraxas (Nov 24, 2008)

phoenix_rising said:


> Wow that looks like heaven. I would love to live there. Beautiful shots!



Thank you.  It's a wonderful little town tucked into it's own valley in the mountain forest.



Chris of Arabia said:


> I can see why these would sell a property to a prospective customer - can you get me a deal on a week in the autumn (must be when the leaves are turning though)



Thanks.  I really enjoy working up there.  The light is good throughout the year with an exception being winter.  The snow melts fast, but what stays in the shade makes it look like trashy plastic bags laying all over, so I try to stay away and just shoot scenic stuff higher up the mountain.


----------

